# Caras veganas : Greta Thunberg, 18 años.



## Carlos París (6 Mar 2021)

Veganismo = Inanición ralentizada


----------



## panizal (6 Mar 2021)

Solo viendo el preview que has puesto... eso es photoshop, ¿no?. Joder, parece que se acerca a la menopausia.


----------



## belenus (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Mar 2021)

Se pronuncia "VEGUANO".

Denadac.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Mar 2021)

Se le esta poniendo cara de polla.


----------



## Carlos París (6 Mar 2021)

panizal dijo:


> Solo viendo el preview que has puesto... eso es photoshop, ¿no?. Joder, parece que se acerca a la menopausia.



No es photoshop , es real.















Hace dos años:


----------



## arrestado en casa (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## V. Crawley (6 Mar 2021)

Algo le ha pasado, antes tenía la carita redondeada y con aspecto infantil, ahora está seca, como una anoréxica derroída, que se quedan con los labios sumidos y la piel como frágil. ¿Puede causar el veganismo un bajón tan grande en tan poco tiempo? Tenía entendido que era un deterioro muy gradual.


----------



## Scire (6 Mar 2021)

Es una pena, porque eso es lo que unos padres con aires de grandeza han hecho con su hija, a la que quieren menos que la fama.


----------



## Tiresias (6 Mar 2021)

El metabolismo femenino es extremadamente delicado, tiene una función primordial, la reproducción. En cuanto se desajusta pasan cosas...


----------



## Albion (6 Mar 2021)

Bueno, bueno, no cantemos victoria tan pronto que aún hay partido.


----------



## Perro Viejo (6 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Algo le ha pasado, antes tenía la carita redondeada y con aspecto infantil. ¿Puede causar el veganismo un bajón tan grande en tan poco tiempo? Tenía entendido que era un deterioro muy gradual.



En épocas de crecimiento el veganismo es especialmente dañino, pues es cuando más grasa y proteínas se necesitan. De hecho, Greta por edad ya debería mostrar un cuerpo más maduro y todavía parece que esté en la pubertad, seguramente debido a la dieta. Son frecuentes entre niños veganos la caída de dientes y cabello y las malformaciones óseas. A las niñas se les retrasa la menstruación y cuando llega es irregular y dolorosa.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (6 Mar 2021)

*¡¡DISGASTIN!!*


----------



## Straton (6 Mar 2021)

Ya tiene dieciocho? cuando abre un onlyfans? al menos que enseñe las tetas para protestar como las femen.


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Mar 2021)

Hay un monton de actrices, famosos, cantantes, etc. buenorros veganos y pones a ese troll.


----------



## danilovix (6 Mar 2021)

Que crueles son las cámaras digitales.. Tiene los dientes muy redondeados, como de un rumiante.


----------



## thanos2 (6 Mar 2021)

danilovix dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 590253
> 
> 
> Que crueles son las cámaras digitales.. Tiene los dientes muy redondeados, como de un rumiante.



Es muy probable que los diversos trastornos mentales que tiene le estén pasando factura. 
Empezaron diciendo que era Asperger, pero bueno, puede estar pasando desde anorexia nerviosa porque le pillaron con el carrito del helado hasta problemas psiquiátricos serios. 

Nunca se sabrá, porque es una mujer empoderada, y eso es sagrado.


----------



## fausal (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## RalphWiggum (6 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿Puede causar el veganismo un bajón tan grande en tan poco tiempo? Tenía entendido que era un deterioro muy gradual.




Observa a esta chorba en los vídeos más antiguos y luego más recientes:


https://m.youtube.com/c/bohobeautif...itct=CBQQ8JMBGAEiEwjq1dWF9ZvvAhUjPPEFHWqoBn4=
.
.


----------



## V. Crawley (6 Mar 2021)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Observa a esta chorba en los vídeos más antiguos y luego más recientes:
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/c/bohobeautiful/videos?disable_polymer=true&itct=CBQQ8JMBGAEiEwjq1dWF9ZvvAhUjPPEFHWqoBn4=
> ...



Me sale un canal de yoga.


----------



## RalphWiggum (6 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Me sale un canal de yoga.




Veganos. O al menos vegetarianos. Observa.
.
.


----------



## MalaPelicula (6 Mar 2021)

Es como si no tuviese grasa bajo la piel y fuese solo pellejo.

Hay una enfermedad de ese tipo.


----------



## fayser (6 Mar 2021)

No tiene pinta de que le queden muchos años de vida. Paciencia hermanos, la naturaleza es sabia.


----------



## Luftwuaje (6 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> No es photoshop , es real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los butacones de cuero güeno no están incluidos en la definición de productos de origen animal, son de origen de diseñador.


----------



## amigos895 (6 Mar 2021)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 590181















Recomiendo la peli, la sacaron el mismo año en que se firmó el Tratado de París, nombran el cambio climático y que las personas gastan muchos recursos. En el principio se pone hablar el tio de esas cosas y yo  no jodas que está contando toda esa propaganda como si fuera la agenda 2030


----------



## superloki (6 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> No es photoshop , es real.


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Mar 2021)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Veganos. O al menos vegetarianos. Observa.
> .
> .



Entre un vegano y un vegetariano hay una diferencia como de la noche al día. La derroición es el veganismo.


----------



## RalphWiggum (6 Mar 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Entre un vegano y un vegetariano hay una diferencia como de la noche al día. La derroición es el veganismo.




Veganos, lo acabo de mirar. No estaba seguro de lo que eran. Pero mirad la cara de la mujer en los primeros vídeos y ahora.
.
.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (6 Mar 2021)

Otro juguete roto, pobre. Usada por sus padres y el NWO para lograr sus objetivos sin ningún escrúplo. Al final acabará con una vida desgraciada o muerta, como tantos otros, luchando a las ordenes de otros por el más absurdo de los objetivos: negar la propia razón humana.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (6 Mar 2021)

Es un cro-magnon


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Mar 2021)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Veganos, lo acabo de mirar. No estaba seguro de lo que eran. Pero mirad la cara de la mujer en los primeros vídeos y ahora.
> .
> .



Un vegetariano toma huevos, queso, leche...bien organizada, puede ser una dieta sostenible a largo plazo. Mi hija pequeña es vegetariana desde hace 4 años, y es un pedazo de chavala de 22 años, de 1,72 y salud de roble.

Un vegano solo toma vegetales. Faltan cosas en occidente. Los vegetales europeos estàn a falta de nutrientes. He conocido veganos de toda la vida en la India en perfectas condiciones físicas.


----------



## superloki (6 Mar 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Un vegetariano toma huevos, queso, leche...bien organizada, puede ser una dieta sostenible a largo plazo. Mi hija pequeña es vegetariana desde hace 4 años, y es un pedazo de chavala de 22 años, de 1,72 y salud de roble.
> 
> Un vegano solo toma vegetales. Faltan cosas en occidente. Los vegetales europeos estàn a falta de nutrientes. He conocido veganos de toda la vida en la India en perfectas condiciones físicas.



Yo siempre lo he dicho, y el problema es que muchos subnormales y subnormalas de la izquierda radical se han "agenciado" el tema vegetariano y vegano, lo cual le da una imagen pésima. Lo que una persona coma o deje de comer no debería estar vinculado a ninguna ideología. Yo llevo siendo vegetariano hace ya 8 años, y todo han sido ventajas. Sin embargo, no es para todo el mundo y hay gente que no puede llevar esa dieta. Que cada uno coma lo que quiera... es así de sencillo...


----------



## Cuncas (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## perrosno (6 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> No es photoshop , es real.



¿Nadie se ha fijado en la mano? WTF!!!!!!

Es el primer síntoma de vejez, sobre todo en mujeres, me fijo mucho en eso.
Esa mano es de mujer de más de 40 años 

En el planeta del que venga envejecen mucho más rápido que en la tierrac


----------



## Carlos París (6 Mar 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Nadie se ha fijado en la mano? WTF!!!!!!
> 
> Es el primer síntoma de vejez, sobre todo en mujeres, me fijo mucho en eso.
> Esa mano es de mujer de más de 40 años
> ...



Y alopecia incipiente. Es el resultado de una dieta basada en plantas, la que nos quieren imponer desde las altas instancias mundialistas.


----------



## Carlos París (6 Mar 2021)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Observa a esta chorba en los vídeos más antiguos y luego más recientes:
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/c/bohobeautiful/videos?disable_polymer=true&itct=CBQQ8JMBGAEiEwjq1dWF9ZvvAhUjPPEFHWqoBn4=
> ...



Buena candidata para protagonizar la próxima recopilación de Vegan Deterioration


----------



## tnkt (6 Mar 2021)

Tiene que tirarse unos pedos horrorosos y hacer unas cacas espantosas. En un piso compartido en el que viví en Londres había una vegana de esas y cuando la jodía hacía de vientre olía toda la casa y era un olor asquerosísimo y duraba un montón. En la misma casa vivía un forzudo que siempre comía hamburguesas y arroz y su olor no salía del baño, si entrabas te dabas cuenta, pero si no, no. Pero cuando cagaba la végana olía hasta en el descansillo del portal.


----------



## Culozilla (6 Mar 2021)

Joder, que os estáis cebando con una chica que tiene problemas. La culpa es enteramente de los padres que buscaban la fama sin importar qué.

Ella, pobrecita, es una víctima. De corazón cree que está haciendo las cosas por un bien de todos nosotros.

Apuntad a los culpables, no a las víctimas, gilipollas!


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (6 Mar 2021)

Tiene progeria


----------



## tnkt (6 Mar 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Joder, que os estáis cebando con una chica que tiene problemas. La culpa es enteramente de los padres que buscaban la fama sin importar qué.
> 
> Ella, pobrecita, es una víctima. De corazón cree que está haciendo las cosas por un bien de todos nosotros.
> 
> Apuntad a los culpables, no a las víctimas, gilipollas!



Qué víctima ni qué niño muerto... Es una pedorra y cagona con pedos con olor a coliflor podrida y cara de raspa


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (6 Mar 2021)

Yo no conozco ni una sola persona vegana a la que cicatricen bien las heridas o que no tenga que tomar mil porquerías por prescripción médica para compensar las carencias nutricionales de su dieta. Entre comerse un chuletón para desayunar, comer y cenar, y vivir a base de hierbas hay un término medio.


Perro Viejo dijo:


> En épocas de crecimiento el veganismo es especialmente dañino, pues es cuando más grasa y proteínas se necesitan. De hecho, Greta por edad ya debería mostrar un cuerpo más maduro y todavía parece que esté en la pubertad, seguramente debido a la dieta. Son frecuentes entre niños veganos la caída de dientes y cabello y las malformaciones óseas. A las niñas se les retrasa la menstruación y cuando llega es irregular y dolorosa.



Es autista, a veces se desarrollan de forma rara, pero está claro que ser vegana no le ayuda.


----------



## KEVIN RICHAR HEREDIA (6 Mar 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Joder, que os estáis cebando con una chica que tiene problemas. La culpa es enteramente de los padres que buscaban la fama sin importar qué.
> 
> Ella, pobrecita, es una víctima. De corazón cree que está haciendo las cosas por un bien de todos nosotros.
> 
> Apuntad a los culpables, no a las víctimas, gilipollas!




Las victimas de tanta distopía somos nosotros.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (6 Mar 2021)

¿Pero qué le ha pasado a esa niña?


----------



## Mint8 (6 Mar 2021)

Esta niña tiene un trastorno alimenticio y mental, esas cosas te consumen por completo, literalmente. Te quedas sin masa muscular ni grasa.

Yo conocía hace años a un tío que se empezó a hacer vegano y era un poco brasas con eso, era muy deportista y estaba bien físicamente. Hace poco lo ví, después de un par de años o así y parecía un indigente, de delgado, mucha barba desaliñada ... Como diez años más de los que tenía. 
Pensé 'qué pena, cómo se desgracia la gente pudiendo estar de puta madre, por sus condiciones físicas, estabilidad laboral ...', pero así es la vida.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Mar 2021)

Mint8 dijo:


> Esta niña tiene un trastorno alimenticio y mental, esas cosas te consumen por completo, literalmente. Te quedas sin masa muscular ni grasa.
> 
> Yo conocía hace años a un tío que se empezó a hacer vegano y era un poco brasas con eso, era muy deportista y estaba bien físicamente. Hace poco lo ví, después de un par de años o así y parecía un indigente, de delgado, mucha barba desaliñada ... Como diez años más de los que tenía.
> Pensé 'qué pena, cómo se desgracia la gente pudiendo estar de puta madre, por sus condiciones físicas, estabilidad laboral ...', pero así es la vida.



¿Te refieres a Lobo Estepario?


----------



## Sandy Ravage (6 Mar 2021)

Se está quedando calva.


----------



## DCD (6 Mar 2021)

En su descargo, casi todos los que pierden los dientes son crudiveganos


----------



## arriondas (6 Mar 2021)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> Yo no conozco ni una sola persona vegana a la que cicatricen bien las heridas o que no tenga que tomar mil porquerías por prescripción médica para compensar las carencias nutricionales de su dieta. Entre comerse un chuletón para desayunar, comer y cenar, y vivir a base de hierbas hay un término medio.
> 
> Es autista, a veces se desarrollan de forma rara, pero está claro que ser vegana no le ayuda.



La naturaleza es muy sabia, si somos omnívoros es por algo. Aquel que se vuelve vegano o comecarne acaba jodiendo su salud de una forma u otra.


----------



## Culozilla (6 Mar 2021)

tnkt dijo:


> Qué víctima ni qué niño muerto... Es una pedorra y cagona con pedos con olor a coliflor podrida y cara de raspa



Y tú o eres un crío o un subnormal.


----------



## Barruno (6 Mar 2021)

danilovix dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 590253
> 
> 
> Que crueles son las cámaras digitales.. Tiene los dientes muy redondeados, como de un rumiante.



O los de una bulimica
De las manos no hablamos.


Por cierto será vegana pero en las fotos del yate salian que la madre gastaba sillones con cuero de nosecuantos miles de leuros.


----------



## machote hispano (6 Mar 2021)

Mela.................... 






















... Corto antes. 


¡Uy, casi!


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Mar 2021)

Vaya juguete roto


----------



## tnkt (6 Mar 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Y tú o eres un crío o un subnormal.



Seguro que tú te tiras pedos de esos y por eso te das por aludida, pedorra cochina.


----------



## Kabraloka (6 Mar 2021)

Que mala adolescencia , no vale ni para bukkake


----------



## eltonelero (6 Mar 2021)

Casi parece ya la niña de Akira.


----------



## EnKli (6 Mar 2021)

danilovix dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 590253
> 
> 
> Que crueles son las cámaras digitales.. Tiene los dientes muy redondeados, como de un rumiante.



Y más bigote que alguno de aquí


----------



## DonManuel (6 Mar 2021)

El 80% de los veganos son vegetarianos. Y el 80% de los vegetarianos comen carne. Y el 80% de esto me lo he inventado.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (6 Mar 2021)

Es un cascarón humano. No tiene alma.

Derroyida a los 18, no me jodas.


----------



## Mint8 (6 Mar 2021)

Mucho cambio en tan pocos años para esa franja de edad.


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Veganismo = Inanición ralentizada



Hazte vegano y muere. La dieta del nuevo orden hueval, promocionada para la plebe por (el doble de) Bill Puertas.


----------



## Mint8 (6 Mar 2021)

Con 18 años ya se tiene cuerpo y aspecto más de mujer, que luego si medio te cuidas algo y tu genética es normal, puedes mantenerte prácticamente igual en cuestión de kgs y tal, hasta entrar bastante en la madurez.

Esta ha pasado de niña a una mezcla de niña-alien-anciana.


----------



## EnKli (6 Mar 2021)

Mint8 dijo:


> Mucho cambio en tan pocos años para esa franja de edad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 590390
> 
> ...



Esta comparativa es brutal, entre foto y foto parece que ha superado una adicción a la heroína.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Mar 2021)

Tiene la misma cara que los soldados-niño que los nazis usaron al final de la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## arriondas (6 Mar 2021)

Cuando me tocó hacer una revisión y limpieza dental, conocí a una chica que se había sacado las cuatro muelas del juicio a la vez. Sí, es verdad que es posible.

Ya sabemos que alimentos son ricos en zinc (en esa foto vemos uno), y muchos de esos los veganos ni los tocan.


----------



## Culozilla (6 Mar 2021)

tnkt dijo:


> Seguro que tú te tiras pedos de esos y por eso te das por aludida, pedorra cochina.



Bla, bla, bla, bla... lo dicho: eres subnormal.


----------



## harrysas (6 Mar 2021)

Melafo


----------



## JohnTitor (6 Mar 2021)

La viva imagen de la derroición.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Mar 2021)

DCD dijo:


> En su descargo, casi todos los que pierden los dientes son crudiveganos



ostia PUTA QUE LOLASO
para el que no quiera ver el video entero que es muy largo
no os perdais al anormal del minuto 7, ver a ese tio hasta que acabe
y no, el chiste no es en lo anormal que es, sino en lo que le pasa al final de todo lo que esta diciendo

looooooooooooool

hay dios que me meo
me meo
2 minutos despues hay un tio que...... teneis que verlo, se preña el nvcleo con su propia orina, ojos, oidos y estomago, BRVTAL

ya tengo nueva serie favorita


----------



## singladura (6 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Algo le ha pasado, antes tenía la carita redondeada y con aspecto infantil, ahora está seca, como una anoréxica derroída, que se quedan con los labios sumidos y la piel como frágil. ¿Puede causar el veganismo un bajón tan grande en tan poco tiempo? Tenía entendido que era un deterioro muy gradual.



Pues que tiene que menstruar si es adulta y cuando eso puede que un filete todo sangriento te medio arregle el cuerpo. Para empezar no se tiene la regla sin un porcentaje de grasa corporal y a cada tía le sienta el tema distinto. A unas les da por la carne, a otras por la pepsi, la mayoría por el chocolate... Son misterios de las putas jodidas hormonas


----------



## MTJohnny (6 Mar 2021)

harrysas dijo:


> Melafo



Por fin un valiente.

Diga ustec que sí, que en peores plazas hemos toreado.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (6 Mar 2021)

El otro dia hablaban en un programa sobre la gente con asperger, se obsesionan con algo a lo bestia y de ahi no los sacas, Greta es asperger, se han aprovechado de una cria con una enfermedad mental, metiendole mas cizaña a su obsesion.
Ni de mas niña tenia esa expresion de inocencia que deberia salirle natural, es odio y obsesion.

Esta acaba suicidandose fijo


----------



## Froco (6 Mar 2021)

Kabraloka dijo:


> Que mala adolescencia , no vale ni para bukkake



A lo mejor eso le aportaba la cantidad de proteínas que necesita para desarrollarse correctamente. Pero buf, que mal rollo, no me pone nada. Esta tan poco desarrollada que parece una cría y se empieza a arrugar como una cuarentona. Pobre cita.


----------



## Picard (6 Mar 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ostia PUTA QUE LOLASO
> para el que no quiera ver el video entero que es muy largo
> no os perdais al anormal del minuto 7, ver a ese tio hasta que acabe
> y no, el chiste no es en lo anormal que es, sino en lo que le pasa al final de todo lo que esta diciendo
> ...



jajajajaj dios.. el del diente jaaajajaja


----------



## damnit (6 Mar 2021)

Deterioro físico palpable y evidente. Lo que han hecho con esta niña no tiene nombre. Otro juguete roto, se está metamorfoseando en Macaulay Culkin.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (6 Mar 2021)

Derroicion a toda velocidad, esta espicha antes de los 40


----------



## tnkt (6 Mar 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla, bla... lo dicho: eres subnormal.



Menuda rata fea caradeculo debes de ser. 
Así te atropelle un coche o te caiga una teja en tu cabezota de vegana tira pedos colifloreros


----------



## Mexa (6 Mar 2021)

Greta Thunberg es fascinante, parece al mismo tiempo una niña, una joven, una mujer de mediana edad y una aguela.


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (6 Mar 2021)

El otro día la soltaron en un prado con pasto ecológico para que pudiera pastar a sus anchas durante toda la mañana. Allí estuvo acompañada de otros herbívoros, tranquila, confiada y libre de miradas patriarcales, y es evidente que se ha recuperado algo:


----------



## caraculo (6 Mar 2021)

Está a dos ensaladas de la muerte


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Mar 2021)

13.52:
una alemana metiendose una bebida vegetal por el ano

siguiente video:
una tia cantando "tetitas al rescate"

joder que grandes, que descubrimiento
gracias al forero!


----------



## Carlos París (6 Mar 2021)

Eso dígaselo ud. a este señor

Bill Gates exige a las naciones ricas que coman carne sintética y apuesta por "forzar" su consumo - Libre Mercado


----------



## orbeo (6 Mar 2021)

Le auguro un buen futuro como presidente de Telefónica


----------



## orbeo (6 Mar 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Nadie se ha fijado en la mano? WTF!!!!!!
> 
> Es el primer síntoma de vejez, sobre todo en mujeres, me fijo mucho en eso.
> Esa mano es de mujer de más de 40 años
> ...



La mano es de una vieja que le quiere subir la mascarilla


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Mar 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Deterioro físico palpable y evidente. Lo que han hecho con esta niña no tiene nombre. Otro juguete roto, se está metamorfoseando en Macaulay Culkin.



hay un youtuber que hace unos programas de cine y que suele llevar invitados, y muchas veces lleva a culkin, y dejando a un lado lo rarito que es el tio pilota pero bastante y es interesante de escuchar

no tenia nada que ver con cuando lo vi en el podcast de joe rogan, supongo que el estar tan cerca de joe rogan te baja las neuronas

pero no recuerdo el nombre del canal


----------



## Chortina de Humo (6 Mar 2021)

El Diente de Echenique dijo:


> Tiene progeria



ProgReria


----------



## Hubardo (6 Mar 2021)

Cada día se estampan antes contra el muro


----------



## Anticriminal (6 Mar 2021)

Siempre me gusta leer vuestras ocurrencias respecto a Thunberg


----------



## newdawnfades (6 Mar 2021)

Hay veganos que apenas consumen grasas por la demonización a la que los nutricionistas han sometido a éstas. Otra cosa es que las consuma pero tenga algún problema de asimilación. 

“_Si quitamos la grasa de forma radical nuestra salud será más vulnerable. Tendremos más predisposición a padecer enfermedades cardiovasculares (dislipemias, hipertensión arterial, Síndrome metabólico….) , mentales (alteraciones del estado de ánimo, humor , comportamiento y déficit cognitivo) , *afectarían las funciones de órganos como la vista, el cerebro, la piel o el corazón* ”, _


----------



## Pollepolle (6 Mar 2021)

Si no comes grasa animal, acidos grasos saturados, es lo que pasa. Si encima tienes complejo de cara ancha y piensas que estando delgada se te va a corregir, pues te quedas arguellado.


----------



## h2o ras (6 Mar 2021)

Csallos con garbanzos, y resuelto


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Mar 2021)

Mint8 dijo:


> Esta niña tiene un trastorno alimenticio y mental, esas cosas te consumen por completo, literalmente. Te quedas sin masa muscular ni grasa.
> 
> Yo conocía hace años a un tío que se empezó a hacer vegano y era un poco brasas con eso, era muy deportista y estaba bien físicamente. Hace poco lo ví, después de un par de años o así y parecía un indigente, de delgado, mucha barba desaliñada ... Como diez años más de los que tenía.
> Pensé 'qué pena, cómo se desgracia la gente pudiendo estar de puta madre, por sus condiciones físicas, estabilidad laboral ...', pero así es la vida.



tener un trastorno alimenticio y mental es una manifestacion de lo que por aqui se conoce como
llevar a PAZUZU dentro


----------



## Supremacía (6 Mar 2021)

¿Los que llaman «niña» a esa tarada me pueden decir desde cuándo una zorra de 18 años es una niña?


----------



## tnkt (6 Mar 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> ¿Los que llaman «niña» a esa tarada me pueden decir desde cuándo una zorra de 18 años es una niña?



¡Eso digo yo! 
Es una putarraca con todas las de la ley


----------



## ussser (6 Mar 2021)

Madre mía. Es imposible que esté sana. Da pena, sin cachondeo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Mar 2021)

Menudo juguete de las élites. No tienen dignidad los padres? A saber lo que les habrán prometido...


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Mar 2021)

Greta la majareta necesita urgentemente una buena ración de carne en barra


----------



## Barruno (6 Mar 2021)

Darwin es sabio.
Amen.


----------



## pandiskin (6 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Veganismo = Inanición ralentizada



Es como los niños de Akira


----------



## ussser (6 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Eso dígaselo ud. a este señor
> 
> Bill Gates exige a las naciones ricas que coman carne sintética y apuesta por "forzar" su consumo - Libre Mercado



Que asco le tengo a este imbecil.


----------



## Perro Viejo (6 Mar 2021)

Los ojos veganos son muy característicos también. Tienden a estar hundidos en las cuencas y están oscurecidos en el contorno. Su expresión es como de estar hechizados o de mirada perdida.


----------



## celebro (6 Mar 2021)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Veganos. O al menos vegetarianos. Observa.
> .
> .



Yo he conocido muchos macrobioticos que cuando son estrictos son veganos casi solo cereal y oca verdura y te negro ,agua la justa y son energeticos pero se secan como momias ,


----------



## celebro (6 Mar 2021)

Esta claro si hubiese nacido tres siglos antes habria ido a la hoguera por bruja o a los altares por santa ,o a una cuneta por colgada.


----------



## corolaria (6 Mar 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Le auguro un buen futuro como presidente de Telefónica




¿Se ve una retracción de encías totalmente anormal para su edad o sólo lo parece?


----------



## Diek (7 Mar 2021)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 590181



Uno de ellos es un hipócrita que sale en bicicleta con una tarada vegane fan del cambio climático pero tiene en su casa un tanque Patton M47 de 44 toneladas con el que se dedica a aplastar coches. Y mira que yo era fan del Chuache.


----------



## thanos2 (7 Mar 2021)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> El otro dia hablaban en un programa sobre la gente con asperger, se obsesionan con algo a lo bestia y de ahi no los sacas, Greta es asperger, se han aprovechado de una cria con una enfermedad mental, metiendole mas cizaña a su obsesion.
> Ni de mas niña tenia esa expresion de inocencia que deberia salirle natural, es odio y obsesion.
> 
> Esta acaba suicidandose fijo



O la suicidan...

Te imaginas que como todo niño utilizado al llegar a adulta se rebela contra todo lo que le obligaron a hacer y decir y empieza a contar el circo con el que le han robado la infancia? Te imaginas que empieza a cantar? 

Antes acabarán con ella.

Saldrían a la luz los miles de millones que mueve el circo de las causas nobles.

Enviado desde mi Mi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sergey Vodka (7 Mar 2021)

En cuanto pruebe una morcilla senegalesa, deja de ser vegana.


----------



## Decipher (7 Mar 2021)

@Vegano sano con cancer


----------



## Er_Gayolo (7 Mar 2021)

Me nwotre


----------



## lostsoul242 (7 Mar 2021)

No creo que tenga que ver tanto el veganismo como el hecho de que padece enfermedades mentales severas de nacimiento que seguro que han empeorado mucho tras el uso que han hecho de ella los que la usan ...


----------



## Walter Sobchak (7 Mar 2021)

18 años y ya es una Charo.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (7 Mar 2021)

Se está quedando calva y todo y con un color de piel cetrino. Madre mía!! Mira que a mi la carne no me gusta nada, mañana doble ración


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (7 Mar 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Joder, que os estáis cebando con una chica que tiene problemas. La culpa es enteramente de los padres que buscaban la fama sin importar qué.
> 
> Ella, pobrecita, es una víctima. De corazón cree que está haciendo las cosas por un bien de todos nosotros.
> 
> Apuntad a los culpables, no a las víctimas, gilipollas!



Pues tienes razón, la pobre está totalmente manipulada


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (7 Mar 2021)

celebro dijo:


> Yo he conocido muchos macrobioticos que cuando son estrictos son veganos casi solo cereal y oca verdura y te negro ,agua la justa y son energeticos pero se secan como momias ,



Será por la falta del colágeno que hay en huevos, pescado y carne



Claro , pero no era Asperger?


----------



## gekkonidae (7 Mar 2021)

Joder esta mas seca que la rodilla de una cabra.


----------



## Tierra de alcázares (7 Mar 2021)

Joder pues antes de ver esto, creía haber encontrado un hallazgo importante:

Se Masturba En Directo




















Pero ya veo que no, ha pasado de los 16 a los 58 directamente.

Mejor, no quiero remordimientos por pelarmela con una autista.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Mar 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Mar 2021)

Ya tuvo sus cincos minutos de fama ,y esas son sus consecuencias,a sus jefes ya no le interesa que siga al frente del "movimiento".
Seguramente en el futuro le echara la culpa de su deterioro fisico al exceso de CO2


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (7 Mar 2021)

Pobre niña juguete roto.

No sé cómo se permite algo así porque es lo "políticamente correcto" o "políticamente, lo correcto".

Los padres deberían estar entre rejas hace mucho tiempo ya.


----------



## reconvertido (7 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Veganismo = Inanición ralentizada



A veces pienso que es una medio-enana 40tona que está haciendo un papel.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (7 Mar 2021)

Tierra de alcázares dijo:


> Joder pues antes de ver esto, creía haber encontrado un hallazgo importante:
> 
> Se Masturba En Directo
> 
> ...



How dare you?


----------



## Martaurado2 (7 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Algo le ha pasado, antes tenía la carita redondeada y con aspecto infantil, ahora está seca, como una anoréxica derroída, que se quedan con los labios sumidos y la piel como frágil. ¿Puede causar el veganismo un bajón tan grande en tan poco tiempo? Tenía entendido que era un deterioro muy gradual.



La mala fostia


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Mar 2021)

pues hay cada cara omnívora que mete miedo por la cabeza. Menuda falacia que te has marcado.


----------



## Carlos París (7 Mar 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Los ojos veganos son muy característicos también. Tienden a estar hundidos en las cuencas y están oscurecidos en el contorno. Su expresión es como de estar hechizados o de mirada perdida.



Los ojos veganos suelen estar hundidos y transmiten tristeza, cansancio, y desequilibrio mental. Por mucho que quieran forzar una sonrisa con la boca los ojos siguen transmitiendo enfermedad y locura.

Miguel Camarena, otro alucinado vegano :


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Los ojos veganos suelen estar hundidos y transmiten tristeza, cansancio, y desequilibrio mental. Por mucho que quieran forzar una sonrisa con la boca los ojos siguen transmitiendo enfermedad y locura.
> 
> Miguel Camarena, otro alucinado vegano :



Menudo subnormal, a ese tío se le ve perfectamente normal y si no supieras que es vegano no estarías comentando esa majaderia. Seguro que eres un covidiotas, borrego incapaz de juzgar la realidad o objetivamente.


----------



## LeeMarvin (7 Mar 2021)

Asperger : alteración neurobiologica
Suele ir aparejado de trastornos obsesivos - compulsivos, depresivos, ansiedad y depresión. 
Thunberg no puede evitar hacer lo que hace. Aquí el problema son los padres y los medios,que la han monetizado.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (7 Mar 2021)

El hilo más ridículo de la historia de Burbuja...

Liam Hemsworth







Ariana Grande (probablemente la famosa con la piel más fina de la historia)


----------



## Carlos París (7 Mar 2021)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> El hilo más ridículo de la historia de Burbuja...
> 
> Liam Hemsworth
> 
> ...




Liams Hemsworth dejó hace tiempo de ser vegano a causa de los problemas de salud que le provocaban las plantitas.

Liam Hemsworth blamed kidney stone on vegan diet. Here's how. (insider.com)

Respecto de Grande, no es vegana:

Is Ariana Grande vegan? Fans confused by her new dairy-based Starbucks drink - BigTop40

Disfrute su owned.


----------



## edefakiel (7 Mar 2021)

Doy fe, yo envejecí de la hostia cuando me dejé arrastrar por la pseudociencia vegana.


----------



## Carlos París (7 Mar 2021)

edefakiel dijo:


> Doy fe, yo envejecí de la hostia cuando me dejé arrastrar por la pseudociencia vegana.



Me interesa el tema. Cuál fue el primer síntoma de degeneración física que notaste tras adoptar una dieta vegana? La seguiste por mucho tiempo?


----------



## eltonelero (7 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Liams Hemsworth dejó hace tiempo de ser vegano a causa de los problemas de salud que le provocaban las plantitas.
> 
> Liam Hemsworth blamed kidney stone on vegan diet. Here's how. (insider.com)
> 
> ...



jojojojojoo


Además, que los cachitas "veganos" suelen recurrir a trampas como batidos de proteinas vegetales, pero fabricados en empresas que han tenido que procesar productos vegetales y concentrar sus proteinas + suplementarlo con vitaminas. Vamos, todo muy natural.

La puta, obstinada, y terca realidad que un humano para estar lozano, sano, y fuerte necesita proteina animal, aunque sea solo de lacteos,huevos y algún pescado ( que para alguien que tenga conciencia por los bichos de granjas no debería de ser una mala opción)


----------



## Falnesatar (7 Mar 2021)

Greta perfectamente podría ser un clon o un híbrido.

Tema veganismo depende muchísimo de la genética y que no hayan taras mentales previas que impidan ver las cosas con claridad cuando se van de las manos.

Vegetariano=productos de origen animal=b12 y grasas animales. Dieta totalmente equilibrada si se hace con cabeza.


----------



## zirick (7 Mar 2021)

Ni puto caso a esa tarada


----------



## Guano For Life (7 Mar 2021)

Que le den un cocido con su buena ración de tocino. Ya verás como se recupera enseguida.


----------



## Blunae (7 Mar 2021)

singladura dijo:


> Pues que tiene que menstruar si es adulta y cuando eso puede que un filete todo sangriento te medio arregle el cuerpo. Para empezar no se tiene la regla sin un porcentaje de grasa corporal y a cada tía le sienta el tema distinto. A unas les da por la carne, a otras por la pepsi, la mayoría por el chocolate... Son misterios de las putas jodidas hormonas



Mi peso es normal tirando a bajo, suelo comer poco normalmente. Pero cuando estoy con la regla, me como un ñu. No es que me pida azúcar el cuerpo, es que me pide huevos y carne. 
El bajón físico esos cuatro o cinco días al mes me deja para el arrastre y sino le meto proteínas y nutrientes de calidad, no puedo con mi alma.
Una cría con esa edad, privándose de nutrientes esenciales... Darwin tiene que estar frotándose las manos. Porque las chicas con TCA's tan marcados, suelen fallecer de problemas cardíacos.


----------



## lucky starr (7 Mar 2021)

Se esta poniendo follable....granny viciosa.


----------



## Manssionero (7 Mar 2021)

Farlopa vegana, te quedas tísico


----------



## PiterWas (7 Mar 2021)

La han convertido


----------



## Decipher (7 Mar 2021)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> Ariana Grande (probablemente la famosa con la piel más fina de la historia)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 590699



Si, los veganos se ofenden muy facil.


----------



## Bubble Boy (7 Mar 2021)

Parece como si le faltará un vegano. Un novio vegano, quicir


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Mar 2021)

El veganismo es terrorismo alimentario. Y obligar directa o indirectamente al veganismo a la población, una condena de muerte.

Ojo, que quizás sea ese su plan maestro.


----------



## midelburgo (7 Mar 2021)

El Diente de Echenique dijo:


> Tiene progeria



Y además progreria.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (7 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Veganismo = Inanición ralentizada



Vaya, cada vez más jóvenes necesitan su dosis de adrenocromo. Servir a Satán es lo que tiene supongo, que te pudre el alma a marchas forzadas...


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Mar 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> jojojojojoo
> 
> 
> Además, que los cachitas "veganos" suelen recurrir a trampas como batidos de proteinas vegetales, pero fabricados en empresas que han tenido que procesar productos vegetales y concentrar sus proteinas + suplementarlo con vitaminas. Vamos, todo muy natural.
> ...



Yo pensaba que era por la proteina, pero el tipo de grasas tambien es muy importante. Nos venden que las grasas son el origen de todos los males pero como no ingineras las cantidades minimas y variadas, te empiezas a enfermar rapidito. 

Los veganos tienen que comer coco porque es de las pocas fuentes de grasas saturadas, y aun asi tampoco es un substituto total. Con lo facil que seria comiendo un trozo de queso, pero el vegano suele ser muy subnormal.


----------



## Esflinter (7 Mar 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Veganismo = Inanición ralentizada



Pon tu cara carnivora, para comparar


----------



## hijoPutin (7 Mar 2021)

Bueno, es que son este tipo de pirades los que pretenden imponer su locura a todos los demás

Sin acritú


----------



## Max Aub (25 Sep 2021)

Facebook


----------



## curvilineo (25 Sep 2021)

Greta no es una niña, es una enana haciéndose pasar por...


----------



## Decipher (25 Sep 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Greta no es una niña, es una enana haciéndose pasar por...



Corecto.


----------



## Ibar (25 Sep 2021)

Quitando el tema veganismo que para mi es una moda masoquista, no tiene esa cara por ser asperger?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (25 Sep 2021)

Pobre chavala, padres culpables.


----------



## rkst (25 Sep 2021)

Espera que se pase Vlad por el jilo, que ese se hace a todo.


----------



## nekcab (25 Sep 2021)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> El otro dia hablaban en un programa sobre la *gente con asperger, se obsesionan con algo a lo bestia y de ahi no los sacas*, Greta es asperger, se han aprovechado de una cria con una enfermedad mental, metiendole mas cizaña a su obsesion.
> 
> Ni de mas niña tenia esa expresion de inocencia que deberia salirle natural, es odio y obsesion.
> 
> Esta acaba suicidandose fijo



Joder, no lo sabía. Putos miserables los que están detrás...


----------



## Hasta los webs (25 Sep 2021)

Normal.El cuerpo humano necesita proteínas para regenerar tejidos, y las proteínas animales son las más útiles en ese sentido..


----------



## nekcab (25 Sep 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Asperger : alteración neurobiologica
> Suele ir aparejado de trastornos obsesivos - compulsivos, depresivos, ansiedad y depresión.
> Thunberg no puede evitar hacer lo que hace. Aquí el problema son los padres y los medios,que la han monetizado.





lostsoul242 dijo:


> No creo que tenga que ver tanto el veganismo como el hecho de que padece enfermedades mentales severas de nacimiento que seguro que han empeorado mucho tras el uso que han hecho de ella los que la usan ...



Por ahí van los tiros obviamente. Pero bueno, los pro-chuletón obviamente tiran para su lado...


----------



## mindusky (25 Sep 2021)

Va camino de convertirse en la primera mujer en alcanzar el Muro antes de los 20.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (25 Sep 2021)

Que lastima de vida, con 15 años ya tenía cara de amargada


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Sep 2021)

nekcab dijo:


> Por ahí van los tiros obviamente. Pero bueno, los pro-chuletón obviamente tiran para su lado...





aquí una muestra de lo que viven unos y otros.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Sep 2021)




----------



## machote hispano (1 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 788511​



¿Esta chopeado?


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

Jared Leto, vegano desde hace ni se sabe cuánto, cuarenta y pico años:


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

Natalie Portman, vegana, cerca de los 40 años.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (1 Oct 2021)

Esta es vegana del adenocromo.


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

Qué bonicos, veganos los dos:


----------



## Gorkako (1 Oct 2021)

realmente no es por el veganismo... es una amargada con problemas para sociabilizar


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> En épocas de crecimiento el veganismo es especialmente dañino, pues es cuando más grasa y proteínas se necesitan. De hecho, Greta por edad ya debería mostrar un cuerpo más maduro y todavía parece que esté en la pubertad, seguramente debido a la dieta. Son frecuentes entre niños veganos la caída de dientes y cabello y las malformaciones óseas. A las niñas se les retrasa la menstruación y cuando llega es irregular y dolorosa.



Conozco niños veganos desde el nacimiento que están perfectos y sanísimos.

De hecho, en el Ruber hay una pediatra que recomienda el veganismo desde el nacimiento. Lo cual no significa que, con el conocimiento de nutrición que tiene la persona media, sea sencillo (que simplemente hace una traducción de lo omnívoro al veganismo y falla a la hora de calcular muchos nutrientes).


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, este año, Greta está así (gordetilla y feliz)


----------



## Dj Puesto (1 Oct 2021)

Dudo que sea vegana, esa cara es reflejo de bilis circulando por esas venas del tamaño de un oleoducto y del alma de satán que se refleja en su rostro. A buen seguro se come buenos chuletones a escondidas como todos estos hijos de puta predicadores.


----------



## Espectrum (1 Oct 2021)

Me parece normal considerando que es de una raza inferior mongólica como la nórdica. 

Si me decís lo contrario es que no habéis conocido a muchos nórdicos.... que están amariconados bajo el yugo de sus hembras. es realmente brutal lo pusilánimes que son o se han vuelto. Sobre todo en Suecia / Finlandia que es lo que yo conozco. Si me dicen que sus mujeres les pegan me lo creo


----------



## Espectrum (1 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Por cierto, este año, Greta está así (gordetilla y feliz)
> Ver archivo adjunto 793327



esos rostros medio mongólicos....


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

Espectrum dijo:


> esos rostros medio mongólicos....



Pobre cría, no tiene culpa. Seguro que medio foro tiene rostros mongólicos y se les quiere igual ¡jajajja!


----------



## Perro Viejo (1 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Conozco niños veganos desde el nacimiento que están perfectos y sanísimos.
> 
> De hecho, en el Ruber hay una pediatra que recomienda el veganismo desde el nacimiento. Lo cual no significa que, con el conocimiento de nutrición que tiene la persona media, sea sencillo (que simplemente hace una traducción de lo omnívoro al veganismo y falla a la hora de calcular muchos nutrientes).



Qué Bien! Voy a comerme un chuletón para celebrarlo.


----------



## ShellShock (1 Oct 2021)

No seáis tan crueles. Esa niña/chica tiene claramente algún problema, sea genético, mental o del tipo que sea. Y los padres son unos sinvergüenzas que la están explotando.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Oct 2021)

Ya tiene 18??

Melafooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Chulita (1 Oct 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Veganismo = Inanición ralentizada



Sí, es del veganismo esa cara.
En serio, sois subnormales.

Lo de comer o no comer carne va en la persona. 
Que hay un extra esotérico de karma o de lo que sea
en el hecho de DEPREDAR, pues está claro que sí.
Pero como sois muy mónguers y muy patéticos, 
inventáis autoestimita con estos hilos.

@LetalFantasy


----------



## Decipher (1 Oct 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> No seáis tan crueles. Esa niña/chica tiene claramente algún problema, sea genético, mental o del tipo que sea. Y los padres son unos sinvergüenzas que la están explotando.



Si, si explotando...

La Greta es una hija de la gran puta, en eso ha salido igual que sus padres.


----------



## ShellShock (1 Oct 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Si, si explotando...
> 
> La Greta es una hija de la gran puta, en eso ha salido igual que sus padres.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 793378



Puede ser, pero los que han dado permiso para sacarla del colegio y ponerla a hacer el gilipollas han sido ellos.

Unos padres mínimamente decentes no lo hubiesen permitido. Seguro que Soros, Musk, China o quien sea está pagando muy bien.


----------



## Chulita (1 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Jared Leto, vegano desde hace ni se sabe cuánto, cuarenta y pico años:
> Ver archivo adjunto 793313



Estos no cuentan mucho, porque de bebés se ponen las botas.


Pero estos hilos denotan una henbidia muy mongólica.
Si los monguers quieren depredar, que depreden.

Allá ellos.


Ellos se ponen malitos si no comen carne porque son INFERIORES.


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Qué Bien! Voy a comerme un chuletón para celebrarlo.



Qué imaginación tan excelsa, qué frase, qué ardor, qué manera de tocar los huevos, increíble, pasmante, alucinante, nunca oído. Seguro que te inspira la misma musa que inspiró a Cervantes para hacer el Quijote o a Dostoyievski para Crimen y Castigo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Oct 2021)

El veganismo, terrorismo alimentario, debería de estar prohibido.


----------



## Decipher (1 Oct 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Puede ser, pero los que han dado permiso para sacarla del colegio y ponerla a hacer el gilipollas han sido ellos.
> 
> Unos padres mínimamente decentes no lo hubiesen permitido. Seguro que Soros, Musk, China o quien sea está pagando muy bien.



Tranquilo que la Greta está muy, muy bien pagada, no es que lo necesitase, sus papas están podridos de dinero.


----------



## ShellShock (1 Oct 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Tranquilo que la Greta está muy, muy bien pagada, no es que lo necesitase, sus papas están podridos de dinero.



De eso no me cabe duda. Me gustaría saber quién es el que paga todo. Alguien que quiere hundir toda la industria de Occidente.


----------



## Can Pistraus (1 Oct 2021)

Esos son genes de las tribus aisladas de Noruega. FEOS ES QUEDARSE CORTOS


----------



## Can Pistraus (1 Oct 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Si, si explotando...
> 
> La Greta es una hija de la gran puta, en eso ha salido igual que sus padres.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 793378



Genética privilegiada, tú.


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> No seáis tan crueles. Esa niña/chica tiene claramente algún problema, sea genético, mental o del tipo que sea. Y los padres son unos sinvergüenzas que la están explotando.



Qué pesados con ese argumento. Que los padres la tienen en una estima altísima y están contentísimos de que su hija haya pasado de querer morirse a tener algo que hacer con su vida.

Y la chica tiene Asperger, que da mil problemas (y tiene sus virtudes, como que es difícil que una persona así vaya a ser deshonesta), pero no quiere decir que sea imbécil.


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

Pues bien gordetillo y feliz que se ve a ese chico (y parece muy majete). Y ha debido tomar mucho el sol, que tiene muchas arrugas.


----------



## Decipher (1 Oct 2021)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Genética privilegiada, tú.



El padre me recuerda un montón a Pablo Iglesias en sueco. La misma cara de caradura psicópata.


----------



## ShellShock (1 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Qué pesados con ese argumento. Que los padres la tienen en una estima altísima y están contentísimos de que su hija haya pasado de querer morirse a tener algo que hacer con su vida.
> 
> Y la chica tiene Asperger, que da mil problemas (y tiene sus virtudes, como que es difícil que una persona así vaya a ser deshonesta), pero no quiere decir que sea imbécil.



Los padres son basura. Se puede buscar un entretenimiento a la hija sin exponerla así en los medios de comunicación de todo el mundo.


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Los padres son basura. Se puede buscar un entretenimiento a la hija sin exponerla así en los medios de comunicación de todo el mundo.



Ojalá tengas algún día un hijo con Asperger, te vas a cagar cuando quieras detenerle (quién detiene a un autista). Si hay algo que sobresale en el autismo (de cualquier nivel) es la obstinación y la determinación cuando se les mete algo en la cabeza.

Y tras tanto problema, solo querrás que algo le salga bien y sea feliz.

¿Has visto alguna vez a su padre hablar? ¿Has visto a su madre, que dejó de viajar en avión a dar conciertos en otras ciudades porque la hija se lo pidió?. Ellos no la exponen, simplemente la dejan hacer y creen que lo que hace es bueno (de hecho, deben estar orgullosísimos).


----------



## Can Pistraus (1 Oct 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Los padres son basura. Se puede buscar un entretenimiento a la hija sin exponerla así en los medios de comunicación de todo el mundo.



Yo creo que son tal para cual, hija y padres.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## Espectrum (1 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Pobre cría, no tiene culpa. Seguro que medio foro tiene rostros mongólicos y se les quiere igual ¡jajajja!



también es verdad jajaja. aunque no somos de rostros mongólicos, yo me veo más rostro a lo neardental
jajajja


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Oct 2021)

Padres y massmierda responsables directos de esa campaña de locura utilizando a una cria para manipular a la sociedad (la mayoria de guarros izquierdistas problematicos son attentionwhores que envidian a Greta al verla ser el centro de atencion y siguen su ejemplo).

El veganismo deberia ser ilegal en menores, por el desconocimiento de sus efectos.

Potr otro lado, en mayores de edad, hay mil actrices famosas y buenorras que lo son.

Las veganas estan mas buenas porque se obligan a comer menos mierda, simplemente con evitarte comer fuera de casa, ya te evitas la mayor parte de mierda que te metes en el cuerpo sin darte cuenta.


----------



## Patito Feo (1 Oct 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Algo le ha pasado, antes tenía la carita redondeada y con aspecto infantil, ahora está seca, como una anoréxica derroída, que se quedan con los labios sumidos y la piel como frágil. ¿Puede causar el veganismo un bajón tan grande en tan poco tiempo? Tenía entendido que era un deterioro muy gradual.



Pues mira el pelo que se le ha quedado.


----------



## Patito Feo (1 Oct 2021)

No estaria yo tan seguro de alguno.


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Padres y massmierda responsables directos de esa campaña de locura utilizando a una cria para manipular a la sociedad (la mayoria de guarros izquierdistas problematicos son attentionwhores que envidian a Greta al verla ser el centro de atencion y siguen su ejemplo).
> 
> El veganismo deberia ser ilegal en menores, por el desconocimiento de sus efectos.
> 
> ...



¡Ay, Jesucristo!, que tú desconozcas los efectos no significa que esté bastante bien estudiado en otros países (y me refiero a los efectos en niños, que conozco unos cuantos y están guapísimos, guapísimas ahora que van llegando a su adolescencia). 

De hecho, recuerdo haber conocido a una cría que era vegana forzosa a la que el veganismo le salvó-mejoró tremendamente la vida. Tenía un tipo de alergia a todos los productos animales que en otros críos se convierte en una enfermedad terrible que los médicos tratan a base de medicamentos y la madre contactó con unos investigadores que le explicaron la enfermedad de la niña y que si la hacía crecer a base de alimentos vegetales no sufriría las consecuencias de la enfermedad. Y ahí está, tan contenta y sin tomar medicación.

Siempre estáis intentando buscar información alternativa pero os tragáis todas la mierdi-noticias que os dan por el lado del gusto.

Los críos que se han muerto siendo veganos estaban mal nutridos (y no por ser veganos, sino porque los padres se estaban inventando una alimentación sin tener idea, y alimentándolos como si fueran adultos -como adultos malnutridos, la verdad-).
Por ejemplo, la pediatra que hay en el Ruber, que recomienda el veganismo desde la infancia, te dice que un bebé vegano, si no puede tomar el pecho, deberá tomar una fórmula profesional y nunca una leche vegetal sin más (cosa que algunos de esos padres han hecho) porque moriría.


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Pues mira el pelo que se le ha quedado.



Los niños con Asperger suelen comer muy mal (por ejemplo, los hay que si los alimentos en el plato se han tocado entre sí, ya no quieren comérselo...es un ejemplo).

Por otro lado, no me extrañaría que esté "pasando de comer" o que haya estado comiendo mal por exceso de "estrés" (porque a pesar de que le vaya la marcha, siendo Asperger, todo esto siempre va a tener un coste mayor para su salud).

Yo creo que le tenéis una antipatía que no viene al caso. Ella, por lo visto, ha leído muchísima documentación respecto al cambio climático (una vez vi a un hombre que le dijo: piensa que toda esta gente no tiene la misma información que manejas tú) y defiende algo en lo que cree completamente. Su éxito radica en lo que los medios quieren sacar de ella, tenga razón o no.

Y si la habéis escuchado, la pobre está desesperada porque por mucho que la sacan en la tele, realmente no está consiguiendo nada.

Dejadla en paz, y seguid a lo vuestro, que no será por culpa suya que nos metan más o menos mentiras, ni que el mundo vaya a tomar una dirección que nadie en los medios nos va a contar.


----------



## ShellShock (1 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Ojalá tengas algún día un hijo con Asperger, te vas a cagar cuando quieras detenerle (quién detiene a un autista). Si hay algo que sobresale en el autismo (de cualquier nivel) es la obstinación y la determinación cuando se les mete algo en la cabeza.
> 
> Y tras tanto problema, solo querrás que algo le salga bien y sea feliz.
> 
> ¿Has visto alguna vez a su padre hablar? ¿Has visto a su madre, que dejó de viajar en avión a dar conciertos en otras ciudades porque la hija se lo pidió?. Ellos no la exponen, simplemente la dejan hacer y creen que lo que hace es bueno (de hecho, deben estar orgullosísimos).



Gracias, yo también te quiero. Ojalá algún día te peguen una buena paliza y te corten los cojones.

Mira, que el niño sea Asperger no es excusa para ser mal padre. Asperger ha habido toda la vida, yo conozco algunos, y ninguno ha necesitado convertirse en un payaso de feria a nivel internacional para seguir adelante con su vida. Las excusas de malos padres son eso, excusas.


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Oct 2021)

Si no se hubiera roto la seleccion natural en 1944 por el Dr. Fleming, esta ahora no estaria vivia, ni sus padres.
Cuando se rompe la seleccion natural, la especie se extingue en 6 generaciones.
Han pasado ya 3 generaciones desde la penicilina, y miren como estan las cosas, quedan otras 3 para la extincion humana por degradacion biologica.


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Gracias, yo también te quiero. Ojalá algún día te peguen una buena paliza y te corten los cojones.
> 
> Mira, que el niño sea Asperger no es excusa para ser mal padre. Asperger ha habido toda la vida, yo conozco algunos, y ninguno ha necesitado convertirse en un payaso de feria a nivel internacional para seguir adelante con su vida. Las excusas de malos padres son eso, excusas.



No creo que sean malos padres (yo he visto al padre con ella y pienso que es el tipo de padre que cualquiera querría tener; se ve que la tiene en consideración y la respeta), y la única razón de que creas que es una "payasa" (si eso es un insulto) es porque crees que el cambio climático es falso, porque, sinceramente, no veo que haya hecho nada que sea una tontería bestial ni nada que la desacredite como persona.

De hecho es un personaje bien simpático y nos ha dado algunos de los mejores momentos de los últimos tiempos.

Y yo no te he deseado un mal, primero era un decir, y segundo, un crío con Asperger es difícil pero no algo malo (no así lo que tú me deseas, que no me molesta el deseo, sino que mezcles cosas no equiparables), incluso puede darte un punto de vista que nunca hubieras imaginado. Los hijos, entre otras cosas, están para mostrarte cómo de equivocado puedes estar en ciertas cosas.
Solo digo que combatir esa fuerza que tienen al ir en cierta dirección es casi imposible sin hacerles daño y reducirlos como individuos.


----------



## LetalFantasy (1 Oct 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Sí, es del veganismo esa cara.
> En serio, sois subnormales.
> 
> Lo de comer o no comer carne va en la persona.
> ...



Uf, qué pereza niña. Hoy no, hoy es que paso de explicar nada a los INFERIORES.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Oct 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Si no se hubiera roto la seleccion natural en 1944 por el Dr. Fleming, esta ahora no estaria vivia, ni sus padres.
> Cuando se rompe la seleccion natural, la especie se extingue en 6 generaciones.
> Han pasado ya 3 generaciones desde la penicilina, y miren como estan las cosas, quedan otras 3 para la extincion humana por degradacion biologica.



la jartá de tonterías que hay que leer, para 1944 la mortalidad de la especie humana gracias a la higiene estaba en mínimos históricos, ni los antibióticos ni las vacunas son responsables ni de la explosión demográfica, ni del incremento de la esperanza de vida y longevidad que ya está en declive.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Oct 2021)

hay montones de personas con al cara, el físico y la salud mucho peor que la greta y estoy casi seguro que veganas no son.

Varias en mi trabajo.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Oct 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Sí, es del veganismo esa cara.
> En serio, sois subnormales.
> 
> Lo de comer o no comer carne va en la persona.
> ...



Pues yo quiero saber ¿Qué diferencia hay entre los animales carnívoros y el hombre para que la acción de depredar le aporte un extra de karma?

Las plantas también son seres vivos...


----------



## Chulita (1 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pues yo quiero saber ¿Qué diferencia hay entre los animales carnívoros y el hombre para que la acción de depredar le aporte un extra de karma?
> 
> Las plantas también son seres vivos...



Pues un día lo comentamos. Que la Tita lleva unos días de posteos light y yo estoy en el templo dándole duro a mis preciosos cuádriceps.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pues yo quiero saber ¿Qué diferencia hay entre los animales carnívoros y el hombre para que la acción de depredar le aporte un extra de karma?
> 
> Las plantas también son seres vivos...



somos primates, no necesitamos carne, no hay más que pensar al respecto, hay una base material biológica sólida.

El karma de matar va en función de la intención y del nivel de complejidad del ser matado. No es lo mismo comer insectos, que peces que mamíferos.
No es lo mismo matar para sobrevivir que por gula.

Tiene su lógica a varios niveles, por eso el sensocentrismo.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Oct 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Pues un día lo comentamos. Que la Tita lleva unos días de posteos light y yo estoy en el templo dándole duro a mis preciosos cuádriceps.



Ok, cuando gustes. Es verdad, veo a la Tita muy tranquila últimamente, yo también lo he notado.


----------



## ShellShock (1 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> No creo que sean malos padres (yo he visto al padre con ella y pienso que es el tipo de padre que cualquiera querría tener; se ve que la tiene en consideración y la respeta), y la única razón de que creas que es una "payasa" (si eso es un insulto) es porque crees que el cambio climático es falso, porque, sinceramente, no veo que haya hecho nada que sea una tontería bestial ni nada que la desacredite como persona.
> 
> De hecho es un personaje bien simpático y nos ha dado algunos de los mejores momentos de los últimos tiempos.
> 
> ...



Pues mira, no digo que el ser humano no pueda influir en el clima, pero desde luego lo hace a una escala mucho menor que la de los ciclos glaciales y otros fenómenos naturales. Esto del cambio climático es una pantomima para sacarnos los cuartos, evidentemente. Si tanto les preocupa el efecto de la contaminación que producimos los humanos, no sé que hacen Greta y toda esa panda que no van a China e India a dar la murga, porque allí es donde más contaminan. Probablemente no van allí porque saben que de un par de hostias los mandan de vuelta y no van a conseguir un chavo. En esta Europa y estos EEUU llenos de subnormales progres es donde tienen los mejores caladeros, claro.

Una cosa es que cada uno sea una persona decente y procure no ensuciar de más y cuidar su entorno, y otra que uno no pueda ni viajar en avión mientras esta panda de sinvergüenzas viven a todo trapo. O dejar de producir todo y que lo hagan los chinos por nosotros. Y sí, la niña esa es una marioneta que les está haciendo el juego a otros, y si ella no tiene capacidad mental para darse cuenta, los padres al menos sí deberían. Pero no impiden que su hija sea un payaso o marioneta de los poderosos, luego están sacando algo de ello.

Me extrañaría mucho que esta niña acabase siendo feliz.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Oct 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> somos primates, no necesitamos carne, no hay más que pensar al respecto, hay una base material biológica sólida.
> 
> El karma de matar va en función de la intención y del nivel de complejidad del ser matado. No es lo mismo comer insectos, que peces que mamíferos.
> No es lo mismo matar para sobrevivir que por gula.
> ...











Alimentación de los Primates y Dieta Saludable | Humanidad Alfa


La alimentación de los primates podría arrojar luz en la búsqueda de la dieta saludable, sobre todo la de nuestros hermanos los primates hominoidea.




humanidadalfa.com





Pues según esta publicación, muchas especies de primates son omnívoros y algunos completamente carnívoros como los tarseros.

Yo no soy de comer carne, tiro mas de verdura, legumbres y pasta, pero de vez en cuando disfruto de una buena butifarra con mongetes.

¿Has comido carne alguna vez?

De todas formas el veganismo es algo que promueve el sistema y eso me hace sospechar ¿Desde cuando el sistema quiere algo bueno para nosotros?


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Alimentación de los Primates y Dieta Saludable | Humanidad Alfa
> 
> 
> La alimentación de los primates podría arrojar luz en la búsqueda de la dieta saludable, sobre todo la de nuestros hermanos los primates hominoidea.
> ...



se refieren a clasificaciones etológicas, no en relación a sus adaptaciones específicas anatómicas y fisiológicas.

Se ha visto hasta ciervos salvajes comer carne.

Si te sienta bien, cierta cantidad de carne, lácteos o huevos no creo que signifiquen gran diferencia, la verdad, y como psicológicamente tendemos a la abundancia, no tiene mucho sentido ser tan restrictivo, pero los beneficios correlacionan con ingestas mucho más reducidas que las cotidianas de las últimas generaciones.

A mí si me sentaran bien y me gustaran, que ya no, me compraría una gallina ponedora y comería de vez en cuando queso de leche cruda.


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Oct 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la jartá de tonterías que hay que leer, para 1944 la mortalidad de la especie humana gracias a la higiene estaba en mínimos históricos, ni los antibióticos ni las vacunas son responsables ni de la explosión demográfica, ni del incremento de la esperanza de vida y longevidad que ya está en declive.



Si claro, en la India hay y habia en 1944 , mucha higiene y tal, y CASUALMENTE desde que se introdujeron las vacunas y la penicilina en 1946 en la India Britanica, han pasado de 400 millones a 1800 millones entre India Pakistan y Bangladesh ( India Britanica) por reducir la mortalidad infantil un -90%. Si esto no es cortar de cuajo la seleccion natural gracias o por culpa de la penicilina y las vacunas, que venga Dios y lo vea.


----------



## Roquete (1 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Alimentación de los Primates y Dieta Saludable | Humanidad Alfa
> 
> 
> La alimentación de los primates podría arrojar luz en la búsqueda de la dieta saludable, sobre todo la de nuestros hermanos los primates hominoidea.
> ...



Soy vegano desde hace 20 años y cuando empecé no había ni Dios que supiera qué era el veganismo. Organizaciones como PETA, para intentar cambiar el mundo hicieron un tipo de publicidad del veganismo que funcionó, pero que trae consigo la desgracia de que la mayor parte de la gente ahora sabe qué es el veganismo sin que hayan dejado de comer animales. 
En la actualidad se utiliza como reclamo y moda, pero no deberías sospechar porque el sistema, si fueras vegano, te parecería que promueve lo opuesto y que saca todas las noticias posibles para denostar el veganismo y a los veganos. Es decir, es el que se te haga tan alienígena el veganismo en sí lo que hace que te parezca que gana más enteros de los que en realidad gana.

Otra cosa, que supongo que sí debe ocurrir, es que ciertas personas, aprovechando la moda, hayan abierto un nuevo mercado (eso siempre gusta a quienes quieren hacer dinero) para vender, invertir y sacar dinero, pero no son lo que llamas el "sistema". Si bien a tí te parece que el veganismo se está haciendo fuerte, es pura conjetura, ni quienes sacan dinero de ello son veganos (lo que no quiere decir que no haya crecido, pero para los esfuerzos que hacen los activistas, es marginal la "ganancia moral" que se consigue).


----------



## Roquete (2 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pues yo quiero saber ¿Qué diferencia hay entre los animales carnívoros y el hombre para que la acción de depredar le aporte un extra de karma?
> 
> Las plantas también son seres vivos...



Es que no hablamos de que sean solo seres vivos, sino seres sintientes. Creo que cualquier persona de personalidad no psicopatil (bueno, diría que un psicópata inteligente diferenciaría mejor que alguien a quien hayan acostumbrado a tratar a los animales como cosas)puede diferenciar entre los chillidos de un cerdo en la matanza y el silencio al cortar una lechuga.

Como decía uno: si un animal sangra como tú cuando le cortas, sus patas sirven para caminar igual que tus piernas, tienen una boca para comer -como la tuya-, chilla y se aparta cuando le haces daño, mira con sus ojos y ve -tal y como tú haces-, se relaciona con los suyos en maneras parecidas a las tuyas, y tiene un cerebro, es de suponer que puede sentir parecido a como sientes tú y que dicho cerebro tendrá funciones parecidas a las del tuyo.

Ahora dime en cuántas cosas te asemejas a una planta que te hagan pensar que una planta y un animal están más cerca entre sí que lo que lo que están los animales del animal humano. 

Si pusiéramos en una recta la cercanía entre unos y otros, humanos y animales estaríamos ambos muy cerca, y las plantas estarían muuuy alejadas.

Y sinceramente, presentar a las plantas como ejemplo de sintiencia frente a la capacidad -expresa y expresada- de los animales, que está tan obviamente cercana a la nuestra, es un despropósito y no llega ni a la categoría de argumento.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (2 Oct 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> somos primates, no necesitamos carne, no hay más que pensar al respecto, hay una base material biológica sólida.
> 
> El karma de matar va en función de la intención y del nivel de complejidad del ser matado. No es lo mismo comer insectos, que peces que mamíferos.
> No es lo mismo matar para sobrevivir que por gula.
> ...



Se equivoca, los primates herbívoros como los gorilas tienen rutas metabólicas que los humanos no y que permiten sintetizar todos los aminoacidos esenciales desde la celulosa de las plantas que ingieren.

Para un gorila que se zampe 10 kgs de plantas equivale a un humano que se zampa un entrecot.

Ser vegano estricto (tampoco come ni leche ni huevos) = error


----------



## Roquete (2 Oct 2021)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se equivoca, los primates herbívoros como los gorilas tienen rutas metabólicas que los humanos no y que permiten sintetizar todos los aminoacidos esenciales desde la celulosa de las plantas que ingieren.
> 
> Para un gorila que se zampe 10 kgs de plantas equivale a un humano que se zampa un entrecot.
> 
> Ser vegano estricto (tampoco come ni leche ni huevos) = subnormal.



Pero es que lo veganos no comemos solo vegetales verdes, comemos legumbres, tubérculos y cereales que aportan todos los nutrientes necesarios en cantiades mucho más pequeñas (no tan pequeñas como una ración de producto animal, pero bastante majas).

Además, el tener que comer más, si comes alimentos integrales, hace que enseguida estés comiendo un montón de fibra que viene bien para un sinfín de cosas (por ejemplo, que durante el período una mujer pueda expulsar más rápido una cantidad grande de estrógenos y eso haga que la regla sea menos dolorosa o, por ejemplo, que la salud del intestino sea mejor que la de alguien que come mucha menos fibra).


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (2 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero es que lo veganos no comemos solo vegetales verdes, comemos legumbres, tubérculos y cereales que aportan todos los nutrientes necesarios en cantiades mucho más pequeñas (no tan pequeñas como una ración de producto animal, pero bastante majas).
> 
> Además, el tener que comer más, si comes alimentos integrales, hace que enseguida estés comiendo un montón de fibra que viene bien para un sinfín de cosas (por ejemplo, que durante el período una mujer pueda expulsar más rápido una cantidad grande de estrógenos y eso haga que la regla sea menos dolorosa o, por ejemplo, que la salud del intestino sea mejor que la de alguien que come mucha menos fibra).



Si mezcla legumbres con cereales en la misma ingesta todo ok salvo por la B12 y el hierro.

Fui vegano una larga temporada (años) pero no estricto. Después de volver a zamparme un buen bocata de jamón tras años de asueto decidí que ser vegano no era lo mío.

Ahora mismo mi alimentación es una puta mierda, donuts, doritos, cafeses de starbucks, buen pan, quesos ultracurados, huevos fritos con jamon y solo lo que me apetece, sin ningún tipo de orden en las comidas solo cuando tengo hambre, y nada de frutas verduras ni pollas.

Lo único que no consumo es carne de vaca (me dan pena) y alcohol (me da asco).


----------



## Gorrión (2 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Es que no hablamos de que sean solo seres vivos, sino seres sintientes. Creo que cualquier persona de personalidad no psicopatil (bueno, diría que un psicópata inteligente diferenciaría mejor que alguien a quien hayan acostumbrado a tratar a los animales como cosas)puede diferenciar entre los chillidos de un cerdo en la matanza y el silencio al cortar una lechuga.
> 
> Como decía uno: si un animal sangra como tú cuando le cortas, sus patas sirven para caminar igual que tus piernas, tienen una boca para comer -como la tuya-, chilla y se aparta cuando le haces daño, mira con sus ojos y ve -tal y como tú haces-, se relaciona con los suyos en maneras parecidas a las tuyas, y tiene un cerebro, es de suponer que puede sentir parecido a como sientes tú y que dicho cerebro tendrá funciones parecidas a las del tuyo.
> 
> ...




Estudios demuestran que las plantas perciben al mundo con mecanismos similares a los humanos

Un estudio de *Daniel Chamovitz*, director del *Centro Manna de Biociencias de Plantas* de la Universidad de Tel Aviv, argumenta que las plantas pueden ver, oler y sentir. Incluso le *avisan a sus vecinos* cuando existe algún peligro y poseen memoria.

Pero ¿Las plantas pueden *pensar* y sentir?

Chamovitz lleva estudiando la composición biológica de las plantas por décadas, y se ha dado cuenta que las plantas no sólo usan la luz para hacer *fotosíntesis*, sino como una señal que cambia la manera en que crecen.

Se necesita tener un grupo de *genes* para que nuestro organismo pueda diferenciar entre estar en la luz y la oscuridad, y éstos genes no son exclusivos de las plantas, pues también existen en la biología humana.

Esto lo llevó a pensar que la *genética humana y la herbácea* no son tan diferentes como alguna vez pensamos.

Las plantas, al poseer *raíces*, no tienen la habilidad de escapar del mal clima o migrar en busca de comida y pareja. Durante su proceso evolutivo, tuvieron que desarrollar una gran sensibilidad y una serie de* mecanismos complejos *para poder sobrevivir en ambientes con cambios constantes.

Ellas necesitan oler el peligro, ver donde está la comida y sentir el clima.

Pero las plantas no huelen como nosotros los humanos, que somos sensibles a un *químico disuelto en el aire*.

Un ejemplo de olor en plantas es la fruta: cuando una fruta está madura, libera una feromona que estimula la maduración en frutas verdes y menos maduras, un mecanismo cuyo objetivo es la sincronización de *madurez organoléptica* entre una misma cosecha.

Viene el tema del oído: a pesar que existen estudios de plantas que florecen escuchando música clásica, parece ser que *no necesitan escuchar*.

Los humanos usamos el oído primordialmente para la certidumbre sobre *posibles situaciones de peligro *y para una comunicación rápida entre los individuos. Pero las plantas, al no poder moverse, les es irrelevante este sentido, aunque se ha demostrado que las plantas *responden a la vibraciones*.

Ahora, las plantas sí se comunican, a un nivel muy básico. Por ejemplo si un árbol está siendo atacado por bichos, suelta una *hormona* para que los otros árboles comiencen a crear los químicos que les ayudarán a evitar el ataque de los bichos.

Otro estudio alega que las plantas se transmiten señales de raíz a raíz, por ejemplo para avisarse que no hay agua, en una *red sistemática* con mucha similitud al Internet mismo

Las plantas tienen memoria: una planta carnívora, la _*Venus Atrapamoscas*_, necesita que los vellos en su “boca” se toquen para poder cerrarla, lo que significa que esta planta recuerda el estímulo para cuando un insecto y víctima se postra sobre su abertura, y poder cerrarla.

Tal vez las plantas no sientan, a un nivel neurológico, lo que un humano puede asimilar en diferentes situaciones de su vida, pero es claro que las plantas *perciben su entorno de manera muy parecida *a la nuestra.





Que no seamos parecidos no debería ser excusa para menospreciarlas. Los humanos creen saberlo todo, y me da a mi que no sabemos nada.


----------



## Roquete (2 Oct 2021)

No, no


Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si mezcla legumbres con cereales en la misma ingesta todo ok salvo por la B12 y el hierro.
> 
> Fui vegano una larga temporada (años) pero no estricto. Después de volver a zamparme un buen bocata de jamón tras años de asueto decidí que ser vegano no era lo mío.



No es necesario que sea en la misma ingesta, ahora se sabe que el hígado almacena los aminoácidos y las secuencias de los mismos que forman las proteínas se forman a posteriori.

Esto ha evolucionado mucho en los últimos tiempos.

El hierro, aunque no te lo creas, los tengo a niveles "guáis" sin tener que reparar en ello (como muuuucha legumbre ¡y sin pedos! ¡jajaja!). La b12 es el único escollo, pero muy sencilla de conseguir. Te diría que el Yodo es con lo que yo tengo más cuidado para no acabar con un cuadro de "hipotiroidismo subclínico" (es fácil con las algas).

A mí no hay bocadillo de jamón que me supla la sensación de vivir sin tener que quitarle la vida a otro que, como yo, es tan solo un desgraciado que no quiere sufrir ni morir demasiado pronto. Y yo, en condiciones normales (no sé en otras, si viviera a lo "Dersu Uzala") no soy capaz ni quiero ser capaz de matar a un animal; prefiero esta naturaleza mansa que hace que como decía Kafka, pueda mirar en paz a los ojos de los animales porque no me los como. 
La naturaleza es lo que es, pero los humanos bien sabemos que merece la pena revelarse, en lo posible, contra ella. Y los veganos lo hacemos, como en el escondite,por nosotros y todos nuestros compañeros.


----------



## asakopako (2 Oct 2021)

Melafo.

Es un trabajo duro que nadie quiere hacer. Pero hasta que no se lleve un buen pollazo no se le va a quitar la tontería.

Eso sí, después tengo bien planeada la ruta de escape.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (2 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> No, no
> 
> No es necesario que sea en la misma ingesta, ahora se sabe que el hígado almacena los aminoácidos y las secuencias de los mismos que forman las proteínas se forman a posteriori.
> 
> ...



Por eso fui vegano y comparto lo que dice, pero apuesto a que en unos 10 años me obligaran a volver a serlo antes que ingerir insectos como forma de proteínas, por eso ahora me hincho a jamón.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (2 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero es que lo veganos no comemos solo vegetales verdes, comemos legumbres, tubérculos y cereales que aportan todos los nutrientes necesarios en cantiades mucho más pequeñas (no tan pequeñas como una ración de producto animal, pero bastante majas).
> 
> Además, el tener que comer más, si comes alimentos integrales, hace que enseguida estés comiendo un montón de fibra que viene bien para un sinfín de cosas (por ejemplo, que durante el período una mujer pueda expulsar más rápido una cantidad grande de estrógenos y eso haga que la regla sea menos dolorosa o, por ejemplo, que la salud del intestino sea mejor que la de alguien que come mucha menos fibra).



COMO SI TE COMES UNA POLLA SIDOSA, NO LE IMPORTA A NADIE

joder con los veganos y su ego monstruoso, contando a todo el mundo su puta vida

taluec


----------



## Roquete (2 Oct 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Luego los veganitos tendrán perritos que sacan 15 minutos al día y no pueden ni mirar por una ventana en todo el día, amor a los animales los llaman



Pues yo tengo dos perros rescatados y, dentro de lo que puedo permitirme, los saco todos los días hora y media. Y los veganos que conozco hacen todos igual. 
Y, muy importante, porque cambia toda la cuestión:nunca son animales comprados -que es una barbaridad encerrarlos porque no había necesidad de que vinieran al mundo-; son los animales que otros tiraron porque se cansaron de ellos.
Los animales rescatados, que ya habían venido al mundo y que solo les esperaba la mierda, viven vidas bastante felices (ojalá pudieran ser más libres y vivir sus vidas como prefirieran, pero no hay lugar allá fuera para ellos más que como "mascotas" de un ser humano).

E incluso hice mi vida peor mudándome mucho más lejos de mi trabajo para que tuvieran un jardincillo al que poder salir a tomar el sol y mear o cagar si en algún momento lo necesitan. ¡Ah!, y no, no ladran en la parcela, eso suelen dejar que ocurra esa otra gente que dice amar a los animales y que creen que es genial "comprar amigos".


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (2 Oct 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> A ver si a nuestra princesita le pasa algo parecido, había que preguntar a los padres de Sabrina Salermo que le dieron de comer a la niña para que tuviera ese chasis con 16 añitos, está claro que clavaron la dieta



mozarrella premium de ubre de bufala para las bufas.

de lo que se come se cria


----------



## Roquete (2 Oct 2021)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> COMO SI TE COMES UNA POLLA SIDOSA, NO LE IMPORTA A NADIE
> 
> joder con los veganos y su ego monstruoso, contando a todo el mundo su puta vida
> 
> taluec



Madre mía, si hay algo peor que el ego de un vegano, es la típica persona que suele acusar a los veganos de ser egocéntricos. Y, no suele fallar, suelen acusar a los demás de lo que ellos padecen.En este caso no se entiende que no sepas ver que esa información forma parte de una conversación y no es una frase suelta, que ni para eso te da la inteligencia.

Los que decís esto del ego, siempre estáis diciéndole lo mismo a todo cristo; que quien solo tiene un martillo, piensa que todos lo que encuentra son clavos.

Y yo te voy a decir tu misma frase, pero con unos cambios: por mí como si te comes una polla, sidosa, que lo que indicas no le importa a nadie.


----------



## Roquete (2 Oct 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> A ver si a nuestra princesita le pasa algo parecido, había que preguntar a los padres de Sabrina Salermo que le dieron de comer a la niña para que tuviera ese chasis con 16 añitos, está claro que clavaron la dieta



Pero si era bizca (y no me refiero a las tetas).


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (2 Oct 2021)

Roquete dijo:


> Madre mía, si hay algo peor que el ego de un vegano, es la típica persona que suele acusar a los veganos de ser egocéntricos. Y, no suele fallar, suelen acusar a los demás de lo que ellos padecen.En este caso no se entiende que no sepas ver que esa información forma parte de una conversación y no es una frase suelta, que ni para eso te da la inteligencia.
> 
> Los que decís esto del ego, siempre estáis diciéndole lo mismo a todo cristo; que quien solo tiene un martillo, piensa que todos lo que encuentra son clavos.



que si que si, que te vayas atpc







taluec


----------



## Roquete (2 Oct 2021)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> que si que si, que te vayas atpc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo tienes todo muy bien entendido. Sigue así, sidosa.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Oct 2021)

Luego critica a los malthusianos este criminal ideológico.... 
Tanto andar entre anglos te ha hijoputizao. 

O igual fue alrevés y andas entre ellos porque ya te venía la avería de serie



jaimegvr dijo:


> Si claro, en la India hay y habia en 1944 , mucha higiene y tal, y CASUALMENTE desde que se introdujeron las vacunas y la penicilina en 1946 en la India Britanica, han pasado de 400 millones a 1800 millones entre India Pakistan y Bangladesh ( India Britanica) por reducir la mortalidad infantil un -90%. Si esto no es cortar de cuajo la seleccion natural gracias o por culpa de la penicilina y las vacunas, que venga Dios y lo vea.


----------



## radium (2 Oct 2021)

Aparenta 40 años.
Nwo en marcha


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Oct 2021)

No perdáis un segundo con el Roquete este.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (31 Dic 2022)

Refloto porque la niña ha debido dejar el veganismo y ha cogido sus buenos kilos. No os emocionéis, que sigue pareciendo una charo prematura.


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

Tiene los ojos descolocados. ¿Por que los izmierdosos son ultimamente esperpentos?


----------



## Pollepolle (31 Dic 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> Refloto porque la niña ha debido dejar el veganismo y ha cogido sus buenos kilos. No os emocionéis, que sigue pareciendo una charo prematura.



Maa de la mitad de burbujarras heteros matarian por una chortina asi. Blanca, rubia, ojos azules, nordica. Les producuria una descendencia mas blanqueada, quitando el agitanamiento racial tipico del acervo genetico burbujarra. Incluso es posible que su descendencia no padeciera calvicie.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (31 Dic 2022)

Acabo de recordar que la actriz Claro Lago también es del team vegano, y parece que tiene contactos con la Fanny de las gallines.


No me pone nada. En algunas fotos parece estar enferma.








@Chulita Poota sidosa con cuerpo de travelo.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (31 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Maa de la mitad de burbujarras heteros matarian por una chortina asi. Blanca, rubia, ojos azules, nordica. Les producuria una descendencia mas blanqueada, quitando el agitanamiento racial tipico del acervo genetico burbujarra. Incluso es posible que su descendencia no padeciera calvicie.





Ok. Pero objetivamente no es guapa, ni siquiera mona. Pasa que he escogido buenas fotos. Tiene cara de loca.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

panizal dijo:


> Solo viendo el preview que has puesto... eso es photoshop, ¿no?. Joder, parece que se acerca a la menopausia.



Para nada.
Menstrua divinamente, pero verde.


----------



## Chulita (31 Dic 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> Acabo de recordar que la actriz Claro Lago también es del team vegano, y parece que tiene contactos con la Fanny de las gallines.
> 
> 
> No me pone nada. En algunas fotos parece estar enferma.
> ...



Reflotas porque eres retrasado mental y estás hablando de imbecilidades a día de hoy grotescas, iletradas y gilipollescas.
Vamos, que eres tonto.

Pero que soy una PUTA CON CUERPO DE TRAVELO te lo digo yo, vamos. No hace falta que se te suban los estrogenitos de pseudoinsultos.


----------

